# Advice For a 'Meta' Story?



## BadRoy (Dec 27, 2014)

Heyo.

I am flirting with the idea of writing a story where my reality-warping character and I meet. I think it would be really fun, but I realize that it could easily come across as self-indulgent and awful. But I really want to do it.

Any advice?


----------



## MicoConejito (Dec 27, 2014)

Just take a shot at it. Read everything before you post it; if it sounds good to you, your readers will probably agree. Hesitating and worrying that the concept won't work is a sure-fire way to kill a project before it gets off the ground. Breaking the fourth wall without looking cheesy or pretentious is hard to pull off in my opinion, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't give it a shot; good luck!


----------



## SkyeLansing (Dec 27, 2014)

Take a look at Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut for something that is similar only in the reverse (the author appears to one of his characters, who is also an author). The author also makes an appearance in Slaughter House 5.

That said, Mico is correct. Worry less about the project and simply get into it and write.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 27, 2014)

Take a shot at it. You'll never know if it's shit until you try it.
It seems tough to pull off, but how do you want the conflict in the story to be? You two versus each other? Versus society? I think you can pull it off more easily if you have a certain type of conflict structure.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 27, 2014)

What's wrong with wanting to write stuff for yourself that you think you'd have fun writing?
That's like, half the point of arts, right? Doing it because you enjoy it xP

_DO WHAT YOU WANT DAMMIT_


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you writing to sell to the people or are you just writing because you want to write and express THE FEEL?

If it's the latter than just do it.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 27, 2014)

Uh, I guess y'all are right. Just have to believe in he heart of the cards and try it.


----------



## Fopfox (Dec 29, 2014)

Sometimes it's fun to do stupid things. Just give it a shot, if it's terrible just store it in the back of your hard drive.

Not going to lie, it probably won't turn out good, but I have hard drives full of bad stories.

Try to make it good. Consider it a challenge.


----------

